# New member



## bennny c (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello IM new here but other forums know me as the postmaster.Look forward to posting.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bennny c* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2011)

welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome, looking forward to your posts


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome


----------

